# no 12 volt to coach



## gjg (Jul 3, 2011)

The other day thr 12 volt power to the rv suddenly quit. The 110 is workinhg fine but nothing else.
I replace the batteries and connected them in series.
I discussed the problem with a technician and he suggested that there may be a 12 volt converter breaked that has been tripped.
Have looked all through the coach with no luck as to it's location.
My unit is a Holiday Rambler Imperial.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pancanbob (Jul 5, 2011)

Re: no 12 volt to coach

Hi, Grant
Welcome to the forum.
I donâ€™t know about Holiday Ramble, but on my 2003 Rexhall I have a Switch that controls the 12 Volt DC power to the coach from the "Coach batteries".
The switch controls a solenoid that is on the positive (+) cable coming from the coach batteries. That is where I would start looking.

Most solenoids have to have power to hold them close, if they lose power they open, but this all depends on the application, some solenoids use power to open, other use power to open and then power to close too.   

Iâ€™m sure that there must have a fuse that controls power to that switch that controls this solenoid.
So also check the fuses. 

Hope this helps.
Good luck
Bob


----------



## krsmitty (Jul 5, 2011)

Re: no 12 volt to coach

I have a 30amp fuse between the batteries and RV. Blew it one time and lost 12V.


----------



## LEN (Jul 5, 2011)

Re: no 12 volt to coach

In the Imperial you should have 4 6 volt. You  should hook them parallel and series 2 six volt together for 12 volts and then the 2 + 2 together for twice the power. Have you checked the battery switch in the battery bay also the inverter should have two breakers and there is a big fuse for 12 volt in the battery bay also.      Do a google on the battery configuration and there will be diagrams.

LEN


----------

